# Quick question about Petco bettas



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if the adult bettas they sell come as adults of a certain age or if they're a random mix of ages? I ask because I see they had a lot of babies in stock among various sizes of adults. I picked up one yesterday, a blue doubletail, but he's tiny compared to the veiltail betta I lost. I can't tell if this one's still growing or if he's just deceptively small, since his fins don't look quite as long as TarTar's were.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

They are all mixed ages. There is no way to really tell the exact age of them. But they do live long lives so you can let him grow out.


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

The majority of makes are 6-12 months old. They are this old so the fins are longer and are more appealing to the costomer/consumer buying them. This increases the amount of people buying them because they are "prettier"


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yep, but they are also easier to kill.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I wouldn't say they are 6-12 months

Both petcos I was at sell all ages from fry to a couple months to full grown.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a number of stores are now selling 2-3 month old bettas because they get them for pennies and can ship 500-1000 of them in a single box that probably costs them a total of about $35-40 for shipping...this gives them a huge margin of profit...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

vary true, i got one that was smaller then a dime from petco. this is because i wanted to raise some fry so i have two of them witch are doing pretty good so far. they are both half moon bettas that i got for $1 each


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I saw a couple post about baby bettas, but I didn't really realize how small they sold them. Will have to take a trip to my Petco some time and see if they are too. I've never been to the one here.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea mine were smaller then a dime, like my pinky nail when I got them. Next to the two I got were 3 dead ones so I had to save them. Plus loha sent me some fry food so I figured I'd get to use some of it.


----------



## dndvictory (Mar 8, 2013)

*Petco betta warning*

Be careful with Petco bettas. Recently, a week ago, our local Petco received a new shipment of Bettas. I did buy a fairly nice male veil tail. All of the bettas looked healthy, were active, none seemed to have clamped fins, no sign of any disease.They still have a fairly large number of them remaining. Went back today and all remaining bettas have clamped fins, laying on bottoms of the typical small Petco containers. One other thing I noticed. there seemed to be little to no feces in any of the containers. Well, one might think that their water is being changed. I don't believe so because of the loss of condition in a week. I don't believe these fish are being fed, also. I feel sorry for these remaining fish and sometimes kick myself for supporting such a store by buying their stock and/or supplies. I'm considered a senior now and have limited funds. I could have fish and supplies shipped, but even with Petco's jacked up prices, it is cheaper to often buy from them than to pay shipping from somewhere else. But I still feel guilty by supporting Petco because of the abusive practices. What do others think. I'm sorry if this has been brought up before. I'm fairly new to this site and didn't find much using the search.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, dnd, I don't think we've met...I know what you mean about not want
ing to buy from a store that treats living things poorly. I stopped shoppingbat our local petsmart due to blatant turle abuse, and the managers flippant, uncaring attitude. I think it really dependsnon the individual store, however, because I have been in some good petsmarts, bad petcos, and visa-versa. 
LittleRedF.: I have seen bettas of all ages in Petco.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

There are bettas of different ages at petco. I was going to get a baby betta this month, but it will have to wait until I can get enough funds to get all that I need to care for the baby betta. Petco sells them from 2 months on up.


----------

